# How could we trust people we don't even know?



## coffeegirl

Bitte koennten Sie mir sagen, wenn mein Satz korrekt ist: 

"Wie wuerden wir den Leute vertrauen, die wir sogar nicht kennen wuerden?"

oder sagt man besser: "Wie wuerden wir den Leute vertrauen, die wir sogar nicht kennen?"

(Auf Englisch: How could we trust people that we don't even know?)

Danke schoen!!


----------



## Derselbe

Why do you want to change "could" to "would"?

"Wie konnten wir (nur) Leuten vertrauen, die wir garnicht kennen." is a good sentence in German.

I've some trouble understanding the tenses. The first one is past but the second one is present. Isn't that strange?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

"Could" scheint mir hier Konjunktiv und nicht Simple Past zu sein, da der Rest des Satzes auch nicht Vergangenheit ist:

"Wie könnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir gar nicht kennen?"


----------



## coffeegirl

DANKE SCHOEN!  That is exactly what I wanted to know! That helps a lot.


----------



## Derselbe

mannibreuckmann said:


> "Could" scheint mir hier Konjunktiv und nicht Simple Past zu sein, da der Rest des Satzes auch nicht Vergangenheit ist:
> 
> "Wie könnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir gar nicht kennen?"



Ja, ich hatte mir erhofft, dass coffeegirl das nochmal klarstellt, ob der Satz nun in der Gegenwart oder Vergangenheit gemeint ist. Wahrscheinlich hast du Recht...


----------



## ABBA Stanza

coffeegirl said:


> (Auf Englisch: How could we trust people that we don't even know?)





mannibreuckmann said:


> "Could" scheint mir hier Konjunktiv und nicht Simple Past zu sein , da der Rest des Satzes auch nicht Vergangenheit ist:
> 
> "Wie könnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir gar nicht kennen?"


Ich würde den 2. Teil etwas anders übersetzen:

_"Wie könnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir *nicht einmal* kennen?"_

"..., die wir gar nicht kennen" entspricht dagegen dem englischen Teilsatz "... that we don't know at all".

Abba


----------



## Frank78

Der Satz ergibt doch überhaupt keinen Sinn, wenn er in 2 Zeiten steht.

z.B.

"Wie konnten wir (damals) Leuten vertrauen, die wir (heute) nicht kennen." - Das ist logisch ausgeschlossen


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

@Frank78
Und wie anders willst du den Konjunktiv ausdrücken? Hast du nicht den Umlaut vergessen?

"Wie könnten wir (Konjunktiv) Leuten vertrauen, die wir (heute) nicht kennen." - Das ist logisch korrekt, nicht wahr?

@ABBA Stanza
Und was ist schlecht mit dem englischen Teilsatz? Es sind beide angelsächsische Sprachen


----------



## coffeegirl

Hallo,
Eine Erklaerung:  Ich denke, dass ABBA Stanza hat Recht, weil sein Satz, was ich wollte sagen, drueckt aus. 

"Wie koennten die Leute, die wir nicht einmal kennen".

Und meine Muttersprache ist English - ich kann nicht sagen, ob der 2. Teil auf Gegenwart sein sollte!

Danke!

Coffeegirl


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> "Wie konnten wir (damals) Leuten vertrauen, die wir (heute) nicht kennen." - Das ist logisch ausgeschlossen



Na, also ich würde sagen, dass im Deutschen der Satz:

"Wie konnten wir nur Leuten vertrauen, die wir garnicht kennen."

auf jeden Fall richtig und auch nicht unlogisch ist. Da das Englische ja tendenziell strenger mit den Zeiten ist, hatte ich da ja auch Zweifel, dass es so gemeint ist. Aber im Deutschen ist es durchaus möglich. Das "Vertrauen" liegt in der Vergangenheit, die "Unkenntnis" dauert bis heute an.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Konjunktivform in Deutsch ist dabei nicht unbedingt erforderlich.

There are several cases:
1. The bad case seems to be coming, and as general term to express your doubts.
1. a. Wie können wir nur Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen. (Gegenwart) - the fact occured, for example, we have given them money and now we are expecting bad results.
1. b. Wie könnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen. (Gegenwart) - example: we did not give the money yet, and want to  say why we will not give it. (I think, this should be: How can we trust people ... - but I'm not sure about this form in English.)

2. The bad result has already occured, for example we lost the money, in this case you can use:
2.a. Wie konnten wir nur Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen. (we do not know them)
2.b. Wie konnten wir nur Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kannten. (we did not know them, but we might know them now)


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es zwischen

_"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir *gar *nicht__ kennen"_

und

_"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir nicht *einmal* kennen"_

keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.

Man könnte "gar" bzw. "einmal" auch getrost streichen.


----------



## Hutschi

"Gar nicht" und "nicht einmal" betonen die Absurdität des Gedankens, ihnen trauen zu können, und machen den Satz zugleich besser sprechbar. (Ähnliches gilt für "at all" in Englisch.)


----------



## brian

Ich sehe es so:

1. _How *could* we trust people we *do*n't even *know*? = Wie *könnten* wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal *kennen*_.

1. _How *could* we trust people we *did*n't even *know*? = Wie *konnten* wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal *kennen*?_

Also im Englischen wären all die Verben normalerweise in den Vergangenheitsformen stehen, wenn es um die Vergangenheit geht, im Unterschied zum Deutschen, in dem das zweite Verb normalerweise im Präsens steht:

_I *did*n't *know* you *were* here. = Ich *wußte* nicht, dass Du hier *bist*.
He *said* he *was coming** tonight = Er *sagte*, er *komme* heute Abend._

*_is coming_ und _would come_ sind hier auch möglich.



			
				Hutschi said:
			
		

> There are several cases:
> 1. The bad case seems to be coming, and as general term to express your doubts.
> 1. a. Wie können wir nur Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen. (Gegenwart) = How *can* we trust people we *do*n't even *know*? - the fact occured, for example, we have given them money and now we are expecting bad results.
> 1. b. Wie könnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen. (Gegenwart) - = How *could* (or *can*) we trust people we *do*n't even *know*? example: we did not give the money yet, and want to say why we will not give it. (I think, this should be: How can we trust people ... - but I'm not sure about this form in English.)
> 
> 2. The bad result has already occured, for example we lost the money, in this case you can use:
> 2.a. Wie konnten wir nur Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen. (we do not know them) = How *could* we trust people we *did*n't even *know*?
> 2.b. Wie konnten wir nur Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kannten. (we did not know them, but we might know them now) = How *could* we trust people we *did*n't even *know*?



2a und 2b sind das gleiche im Englischen.


----------



## Hutschi

Thank you very much, Brian. This makes it clear for me. 
English and German tenses are different here. But both are logically in the corresponding environment.


----------



## Robocop

brian said:


> 1. _How *could* we trust people we *do*n't even *know*? = Wie *könnten* wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal *kennen*_.
> 2a. _How *could* we trust people we *did*n't even *know*? = Wie *konnten* wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal *kennen*?_


Everything is fine here except that (2) depends on what you want to express:
The version above implies that you know or assume that the people in whom you wrongly trusted are still somewhere in your vicinity (within your horizon). 
If on the other hand you refer to some bad experience in the past with people who since have gone out of your life, you would rather say:
_2b. "Wie *konnten* wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal *kannten*?"_


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Ich weiß nicht: "Wie konnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen" finde ich unlogisch. "Wie konnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kannten" dagegen ist völlig eindeutig.


----------



## Derselbe

mannibreuckmann said:


> Ich weiß nicht: "Wie konnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen" finde ich unlogisch. "Wie konnten wir Leuten vertrauen, die wir nicht einmal kannten" dagegen ist völlig eindeutig.



Post #16 erklärt den Unterschied ganz gut. Wenn die besagten Personen weiterhin in deinem Umfeld sind und weiterhin die Gefahr besteht, ihnen nochmal zu vetrauen, wäre "kannten" falsch.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

mannibreuckmann said:


> Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es zwischen
> 
> _"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir *gar *nicht__ kennen"_
> 
> und
> 
> _"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir nicht *einmal* kennen"_
> 
> keinen nennenswerten Unterschied.


Aus meinem Betrachtungswinkel erweckt der zweite Satz den Eindruck, dass es auch andere (nicht erwähnte) Bedingungen gibt, die normalerweise erfüllt werden müssen, bevor man Leuten etwas anvertraut – außer dass man sie bloß nur kennt. Dies verleiht diesem Satz meines Erachtens mehr Nachdruck und Aussagekraft als der Erste.

Aus dem selben Grund finde ich übrigens Sätze wie _"Nicht (ein)mal das kannst du!"_ viel schlagkräftiger (und beleidigender) als ein einfaches _"Das kannst du gar nicht!"_.

Abba


----------



## Derselbe

ABBA Stanza said:


> Aus dem selben Grund finde ich übrigens Sätze wie _"Nicht (ein)mal das kannst du!"_ viel schlagkräftiger (und beleidigender) als ein einfaches _"Das kannst du gar nicht!"_.



Das ist ein anderer Fall und ist nicht nur "schlagkräftiger" sondern verändert die Bedeutung völlig. 
Bei unseren Thema "die wir nicht einmal kennen." sehe ich wie *mannibreuckmann* keinen nennenswerten Bedeutungsunterschied. Ich würde "gar nicht" bevorzugen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde es vom Kontext abhängig machen. 
"Gar nicht" ist neutraler, "die wir nicht einmal kennen ..." betont die Absurdität des Gedankens, es machen zu wollen.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Derselbe said:


> Ich würde "gar nicht" bevorzugen.


That doesn't surprise me, seeing as it also corresponds to what you yourself wrote in post #2! 

The German expression "gar nicht" is usually translated into English as "at all", which is not what coffeegirl asked for.

For me, when I hear phrases with "not even", it's as if there were an unspoken but implied "let alone" present in the sentence. For example:

_"How could we trust people we don't even know?" =_
_"How could we trust people we don't even know[, let alone ...]?"_

The first sentence is what the other person says. The second is how I interpret it.

Likewise, when I hear "nicht (ein)mal" in German, it's as if there were an implied "geschweige denn":

_"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen?" =_
_"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen[, geschweige denn ...]?"_

Again, the first sentence is what the other person says, and the second sentence is my interpretation of it.

In the case of "at all" and "gar nicht", my interpretation is different:

_"How could we trust people we don't know at all?" =_
_"How could we trust people we don't know at all?"_

_"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir gar nicht kennen?" =_
_"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir gar nicht kennen?"_

In both sets of examples, the first sentence is what is said and the second my interpretation. Yes, you've spotted it, they are identical! In other words, as Hutschi says, it's just a neutral sentence, with (at least for me) no implied meaning.

Maybe our difference in opinion is based on a different perceived emphasis? In my interpretation of the "nicht einmal" variant, I am assuming that the other person is putting the spoken emphasis on the word "kennen":

_"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen?"_

In contrast, when "gar nicht" is used, the emphasis is usually on the word "gar" (because otherwise one might just as well say "nicht" on its own). In other words, it is (in this example) stressing the fact that the other people are _completely_ unknown (e.g., one has not even heard anything about them through other people).

Of course, none of this is set in stone. So if someone could offer a coherent grammatical explanation as to why anything I've said should not apply, I'd be more than willing to listen. 

Abba


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Abba,

there is a difference depending on pronunciation.

_1. "Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir *(gar nicht)* kennen?"_  (I used brackets here to group the words.) - If "gar nicht" is stressed,  we speak about the degree of knowledge. The unit is "gar nicht" - spoken like: "..., da da daa daa dada" (with German "a")  
Without extra context, I would not even think of this possibility. But it is idiomatic if used in spoken texts. Somehow it is blocked in a written text. The problem in a written text is that I do not recognize it without extra hints. _"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir *gar nicht* kennen__?"_ 

2. But in the given context the words "gar nicht kennen" are one group and they are spoken together, with no stress or a very small stress on "kennen".
_"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir (gar nicht kennen)?"_ This is the common idiomatic form. 
In this way the meaning is equivalent to "..., die wir nicht einmal kennen."
The unit is "gar nicht kennen." ..., *da*da *da*da *da*da) with a weak stress on "die", "gar" and "kenn" (the rhythm sounds similar to English "knowledge").

The problem in written texts is that they are like cut in stone. They loose a lot of flavour and can cause misunderstandings. That is why they are much more standardized than (oral) speech.


----------



## Derselbe

ABBA Stanza said:


> _"Wie könnten wir Leuten trauen, die wir nicht einmal kennen?"_
> 
> In contrast, when "gar nicht" is used, the emphasis is usually on the word "gar" (because otherwise one might just as well say "nicht" on its own). In other words, it is (in this example) stressing the fact that the other people are _completely_ unknown (e.g., one has not even heard anything about them through other people).



I don't have much time right now, so excuse me for not beeing very detailed.

I'd object to your statement as quoted above.

"..., die wir nicht einmal kennen." In this sentence I'd emphasize "nicht".
"..., die wir gar nicht kennen." In this sentence I'd emphasize "kennen".

But again, it's a question of personal style I guess.

However, I think your mistake is, that you are trying to "translate" untranslatable things here. Your analysis of "gar nicht->at all" and "nicht einmal->not even" is correct as long as the German words are not used as something we call "Abtönungspartikel". (Don't try to look that up in wikipedia, because what they say there is quite bad.)

Just have a look at this example:

"..., *dann* komme ich" -> "... *then* I'll come."

"Wann kommst du denn *dann*." -> "When are you going to come *then*."

In the second sentence "dann" is used as an "Abtönungspartikel", hence has a completely different meaning and is not translatable anymore. The same applies here. 
If you say "Die wir *gar* nicht kennen." or "Die wir nicht *einmal* kennen." the words "gar" and "einmal" are used as "Abtönungspartikel". It's really complicated to translate them, since they usually have no set meaning but rather express feelings, emotions or expectations. Besides that they can change their meaning (rather the expressed emotion) rapidly in a different context. We had an example here a while ago:

"Kannst du mit *mal *bitte antworten?" -> Here "mal" is almost a criticism.
"Ich nehme mir mal ein Stück Kuchen." -> Here "mal" is more an apology.

So it's really not that easy to say "gar nicht" means "not at all". And I think your interpretation of "nicht einmal" indicating "geschweige denn" is too much focused on the plain meaning, but ignores the fact that what's rather expressed here are emotions than meanings.


----------



## Robocop

"_Überhaupt_ nicht" is a very common alternative form in Switzerland.


----------



## Hutschi

Robocop said:


> "_Überhaupt_ nicht" is very common alternative form in Switzerland.



In Germany, too.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Hutschi said:


> The problem in written texts is that they are like cut in stone. They loose a lot of flavour and can cause misunderstandings. That is why they are much more standardized than (oral) speech.


Many thanks for your detailed explanations, Hutschi. I think that this is the solution to the mystery as to why we are interpreting the same written text differently. More on that later in this post.



Derselbe said:


> I don't have much time right now, so excuse me for not beeing very detailed.


I never would have guessed if you hadn't told me. Your answer seems perfectly detailed to me (and helpful to!). Many thanks!



Derselbe said:


> However, I think your mistake is, that you are trying to "translate" untranslatable things here. Your analysis of "gar nicht->at all" and "nicht einmal->not even" is correct as long as the German words are not used as something we call "Abtönungspartikel". (Don't try to look that up in wikipedia, because what they say there is quite bad.)


I'm aware of particles of course, having lived in Germany for many years now. But there is always more to learn, and some of the subtleties can easily be missed, even by advanced students of German. I think the danger with any language is prematurely thinking one has completely understood a particular text when one hasn't, and thus not continuing to look for more detail.



Derselbe said:


> "Wann kommst du denn *dann*." -> "When are you going to come *then*."


The English sentence is valid, of course (although you need a comma before "then"). I'm surprised you don't see it as an acceptable translation (even if the "dann" is an "Abtönungspartikel", "then" could still be seen as corresponding to the "denn" couldn't it?).



Derselbe said:


> If you say "Die wir *gar* nicht kennen." or "Die wir nicht *einmal* kennen." the words "gar" and "einmal" are used as "Abtönungspartikel". It's really complicated to translate them, since they usually have no set meaning but rather express feelings, emotions or expectations...


As you say, "nicht (ein)mal" can sometimes be translated to "not even" and sometimes (in the case that the "(ein)mal" is acting as a particle) simply as "nicht" (except with a bit of emotion).

In the current example, the word "einmal" is probably to be interpreted as a particle, if the sentence is read, or spoken neutrally (as Hutschi pointed out). However, if the correct emphasis is applied to "kennen" when speaking, it is possible to make it clear to the person one is talking to that "nicht einmal" is instead to be interpreted like "not even" in English.

Indeed, there needs to be a way like this to translate the "even" in "not even", because "even" is not a superfluous particle in English. So if the translation into German (after removing the "gar" or "einmal", as mannibreuckmann suggested in post #6) becomes simply "..., die wir nicht kennen", then original information has been lost.



Derselbe said:


> And I think your interpretation of "nicht einmal" indicating "geschweige denn" is too much focused on the plain meaning, but ignores the fact that what's rather expressed here are emotions than meanings.


Actually, I thought it was exactly this emotional aspect I was going for! As already mentioned, I think we have different perspectives due to different interpretations of the spoken emphasis. If we were to meet up, I'm pretty sure we would understand each other (in German!) perfectly.

All the best,
ABBA


----------



## Derselbe

I'm absotely convinced we would. Your questions and thoughts give proof of a great and deep understanding of German language. I wish I could say the same about my English skills 

If you really want to express "not *even*" indicating that there are much more things to do do or know before you can trust someone, than I guess you're right. The only way to do that is to say "nicht einmal kennst." and extremely emphasize "kennst".

However, if you did that I'd have the feeling that the other things (geschweige denn) are much more important than "kennen". This seems to be quite rare to me.

But again, everything you said is abolutely fine and correct. There is so much only depending on personal preference in this area of a language. I still doubt I'd say "nicht einmal kennen" even if I tried to emphazise the point that there are more things to do. But there is nothing wrong with saying "nicht einmal".



> The English sentence is valid, of course (although you need a comma before "then"). I'm surprised you don't see it as an acceptable translation (even if the "dann" is an "Abtönungspartikel", "then" could still be seen as corresponding to the "denn" couldn't it?).



I don't know. Maybe I'm misinterpretating the English sentence. But have a look at another example:
"Wann kommst du denn dann jetzt mal zurück."
I don't think any of these words is related to the time of arrival. If there were they would be completely contradictory, wouldn't they?
"When are you going to come back then now once?" ... Doesn't look like a valid English sentence


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Derselbe said:


> "When are you going to come back then now once?" ... Doesn't look like a valid English sentence


I suspect you might be right there... 

I enjoyed reading your post (not only because of the compliments!). By the way, your English is very good, too!

See you on another thread soon.

Abba


----------

